# New Keezer Build



## Ferment8 (25/7/19)

So a mate had a chest freezer in perfectly good condition he wanted out off the new place he had moved into. Wanted nothing for it and i had dreams of a keezer.
Only been brewing a short time but had lashed out on some mini kegs as im lazy and hated bottling.
Only problem was putting the kegs in the main fridge was a pain. I had commandeered the drinks fridge already as a fermentation chamber so a keezer seemed the obvious choice. Only hard part is hiding all the purchases of bits needed from the missus!





First step, make a collar.
Some 70x30mm pine from bunnings with some 140x20mm pine for the skirt. Skirt is only 3 sides


----------



## Ferment8 (25/7/19)

Next step was i had to stain it. The missus saw the first pic and i was told that's looks crap. So of to bunnings to get some stain. 
Grey Mountain Ash looked pretty good. 





Well at least i did. Needs another coat i was told. So another coat went on.


----------



## Ferment8 (25/7/19)

Dumbied it up to see how it was going and i thought it looked pretty good



My mistake was leaving it in the garage like that for when the missus came home. I didn't stain the bit at the back where the hinges attach. So a couple of coats on there too.


----------



## Ferment8 (25/7/19)

Thinking im on a winner here i sit down for a beer. 
Then get asked what colour im painting the freezer. Bear in mind this will either be in the garage in winter or under the patio out the back in summer. Not allowed in the house. 
So back to bunnings and get a litre of white knight hammered finish charcoal. 





It's still dying at the moment. Should be ready tomorrow arvo to put the collar and lid on. 
I need another shank and 2 taps to finish it off. I think i have most of the other bits. Apart from a few more legs of course. I have a new 19l keg and it looks like it will fit 6 kegs plus the 2.6kg gas cylinder and a small keg on the compressor hump


----------



## Truman42 (26/7/19)

Looking good mate.What are you going to use for temp control?


----------



## Ferment8 (26/7/19)

Cheers for that. 
Ive got an stc1000 somewhere. I was looking for it yesterday but having just moved im not exactly sure where it is!
I was thinking of mounting it internally near the compressor but wasn't as much room as i thought. Probably just hang it from the collar at the rear.


----------



## Neil Buttriss (26/7/19)

mine is a very similar build, I have a ink bird on the front so I can monitor temps easily, also added an old style opener.


----------



## Ferment8 (26/7/19)

Nice!
I might do similar. But probably on the back just to keep the missus happy(er)

Good call for the bottle opener


----------



## Ferment8 (26/7/19)

So the paint is dry. Looking for a nice old looking bottle opener now to mount on the face of the skirt


----------



## fdsaasdf (26/7/19)

Ferment8 said:


> So the paint is dry. Looking for a nice old looking bottle opener now to mount on the face of the skirt


Looking good! I have wall-mounted openers from a couple of Oregon breweries in my bar, they don't get used much but definitely look the part.

Plenty of options here: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wall+bottle+opener&ref=nb_sb_noss_2 

A mate has the magcap one, works well if you like that sort of thing


----------



## Ferment8 (26/7/19)

Cheers for that! Some good looking ones there. Your right i can't see it being used a heap but a good one will look cool!


----------

